
Ask HN: Is there any video from Mars? And if not why? - zipotm
I wanna see more photos, more videos etc.
======
PaulHoule
I don't think there is any now.

Mars is far away. The bit rate possible is not that great:

[http://www.nbcnews.com/id/4269545/ns/technology_and_science-...](http://www.nbcnews.com/id/4269545/ns/technology_and_science-
space/t/mars-rovers-get-bandwidth-boost/)

Opportunity at that time could upload 256 kbps to Earth. You could get highly
compressed video over that kind of link, but it wouldn't be so appealing for
scientific work because you'd be looking at compression artifacts as actual
stuff.

In that case the rover was talking to a relay satellite which then talked to
earth. With bigger antennas (on all sides) and more power (on the Mars side)
we could get that bit rate up.

Even then there is the issue that video on Mars is going to be a few minutes
delayed, so you are not going to have the special fun of being able to
interact with things on video.

------
DrScump
There is, but Martians use a proprietary form of encryption that they haven't
licensed to us puny Earthlings.

~~~
zunzun
Speak for yourself - after spending a week snorting Oumuamua dust, I think I
have it all figured out.

------
wmf
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09hDM2NfluY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09hDM2NfluY)

~~~
zipotm
That was awesome!

------
maerF0x0
To clarify. Are you asking for videos that have been saved or do you mean
realtime (ie, now)?

